
SHOW HN: Increase your revenue and sales instantly, Fix your website - mangesh
https://www.uxreview.co
======
preommr
I absolutely hate websites that allow users to spend time inputting
information particularly contact information like emails only to tell them at
the last step that they have to pay to get the end result. It's a really
scummy thing to do.

Why do websites even do this? Do they really think that someone will drop
$200+ on a whim because they've sunk 1-2 minutes?

It's ironic that they provide a service to analyze UX when theirs is pretty
horrible.

Also it says top companies use UX reviews. Are they actually using the product
advertised here or ux reviews in general? Because the way it's worded makes me
think the latter.

~~~
abc-xyz
Bit harsh considering it's a 'Show HN', but agreed. If their review really
cost $200+ then they're definitely also lying about '66 people having ordered
UX review today', which I would think is illegal in pretty much any country?

------
tpaschalis
Can you share some more insights on what the service does? 2.1 Megabytes of
corporate-y buzzwords are good and all, but your own site gets a 43/100 score
on PageSpeed insights [1], or similar services [2]. Are these companies your
clients, or companies that generally use "UX Reviews"..?

[1]
[https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=...](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.uxreview.co%2F)

[2]
[https://tools.pingdom.com/#59de649ffc000000](https://tools.pingdom.com/#59de649ffc000000)

------
nenadg
I got 404

